
Elon Musk's Ultimatum to Tesla: Fight the S.E.C., or I Quit - jermaustin1
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/03/elon-musks-ultimatum-to-tesla-fight-the-sec-or-i-quit.html
======
yifanl
Skimming through it, nothing in the article really suggests the headline. Elon
rejected settlement 1, took settlement 2 and that's it?

------
DavidHm
If there's a cunning plan behind all of this, I cannot spot it.

If there isn't...honestly this is a sad sight.

